# Got a job at a fast food place (anxious as hell)



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I start training today and i feel really nervous about it. Anytime i get anxious about something, i'll wake up really early with stomach pains as if i'm dreading having to go or do something thats making me scared. I decided to write down what exactly was making me nervous in hopes that it won't seem so big to me on paper. Heres what i wrote;

Im scared to walk in, have everyone stare at me and then laugh because of how awkward i am. Im scared that they'll all think im really weird and treat me accordingly. Im scared that ill screw up as a cashier and make the customer furious and im scared of them laughing because of how inexperienced and vurnerable i come off as. I hate being told that im too softspoken and shy and im scared people will laugh at the way my voice sounds.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

You'll be fine, nobody will laugh at you. If anything when you're new you get a lot of breaks, anytime you make a mistake you just say I'm new I didn't know. I just started a retail job today training, and I even told the customer that when I was taking too long "Sorry I'm new" and they said it was ok. 

You are definitely not alone, when I'm dreading and really nervous about something I get queasy and can't eat anything. Hope things went well for you on your first day, mine wasn't too bad


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

What place are you working for? I did some time at taco bell.. also how did your first day go? : )


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

atleast u made it past the interview and got hired. Your in a much better place than me I cant even make it through an interview right now. Being a new employee is a very anxiety inducing experience there is a ton of what ifs? You worry about any and everything, but just remember being new noone expects u to know everything or be perfect and the other employees there are happy u r there as your a new face for them to talk to. YOU WILL DO FINE


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

pineappleswirl said:


> You'll be fine, nobody will laugh at you. If anything when you're new you get a lot of breaks, anytime you make a mistake you just say I'm new I didn't know. I just started a retail job today training, and I even told the customer that when I was taking too long "Sorry I'm new" and they said it was ok.
> 
> You are definitely not alone, when I'm dreading and really nervous about something I get queasy and can't eat anything. Hope things went well for you on your first day, mine wasn't too bad


Hi, luckily my first days are going pretty smoothly. Besides a couple of slip ups that were kind of embarrassing, im not doing too bad at least..
A couple of people told me i look nervous -_- i wish i could hide my feelings better.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

FerretCrazy said:


> What place are you working for? I did some time at taco bell.. also how did your first day go? : )


Hey, Taco Bell is where Im working at now. Go figure
My first day went well. Luckily my co-workers are pretty supportive and the customers are okay. Im still fumbling through the process and occasionally embarrassing myself but i guess it could be worse.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey congrats! Sounds like you're doing well so far. The first day is usually the hardest too because you're trying to learn everything and figure it all out.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

marne141 said:


> atleast u made it past the interview and got hired. Your in a much better place than me I cant even make it through an interview right now. Being a new employee is a very anxiety inducing experience there is a ton of what ifs? You worry about any and everything, but just remember being new noone expects u to know everything or be perfect and the other employees there are happy u r there as your a new face for them to talk to. YOU WILL DO FINE


Thank you
I hope you find a good job soon, too. It definitely sucks to be unemployed so I feel bad about complaining. Just keep pushing, we can overcome our anxiety if we put our minds to it.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

zomgz said:


> Hey congrats! Sounds like you're doing well so far. The first day is usually the hardest too because you're trying to learn everything and figure it all out.


Thank you
First days are definitely the hardest. I try to reassure myself each day that things will get much easier despite my SA. I just have to take it one step at a time.


----------

